# Small Owl Poisons



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have any poison books so have some questions regarding some small Owl poison bottles:

 -Do they get any smaller than these?
 -Do the numbers on the bottom refer to sizes or anything else?
 -Are there KH or poison bottles numbers associated with these in the bottle guides an any associated value from a price standpoint?


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

With a ruler they appear to be the same size?


----------



## trccscott (Feb 26, 2010)

But the numbers on the bottom of the bottles are different?


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 27, 2010)

The KT-1s are an interesting group.  There were several variations of each type (1 wing and 2 wing), each of which had a unique name to them placed by collectors over the years.
 Now, in a nutshell, the 1 wing issues are the older ones, but don't necessarily demand a higher price.  The 2 wing issues had a shorter production time.
 Key differences between the 2 designs:

 1 wing:  Owl is on the right side in a semi profile stance, tail size variations exist, The Owl Drug Co. embossed on left side and Poison down the right. True triangle shaped bottle.

 2 wing: Owl in the the middle of mortar looking straight forward, The Owl Drug Co. embossed just above.  Poison down left side, right side is plain.  Bottle is a Trillion shape with a rounded shape to the sides rather than flat.

 The exception to this rule is the Grand Pappy Owl.  It's a 2 wing with the embossing of the company and Poison like a 1 wing and the owl is really fat.  Came in only 1 size.

 The numbers on the bottom is probably a mold or lot number, nothing to do with size.  Speaking of which, with the angle of the photo, I can't say exactly what size they are.  But here are the ranges for both.

 1 wing: 2 3/4 - 9 3/4
 2 wing: 2 1/4 - 6 5/8

 The 2 1/4, 2 wing is worth more than the 2 3/4 - 5" sizes of both styles at about $200 as it doesn't have a 1 wing counterpart.  And yes, we need a 2 1/4 size still.  I have seen 2 for sale on ebay in the past, but they both looked like they were in a fire.  If these are both 2 1/4 sizes, we would buy one from you, once we get back on our feet of course, which I hope is soon.  But for now, all we get to do is watch and share.


----------



## trccscott (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the insight into these two little guys.  These are indeed the 2 1/4" sizes from the below picture.  Unfortunately one of them does have a small defect or crack so may not be a good candidate for you.  That being said, I actually did find a third one this weekend which should be arriving via next week, so am happy to put that aside for you perhaps as a trade for another size Owl Poison if you have a duplicate?

 I will IM you once I receive it to let you know if it looks good and is the same size and all.

 Scott


----------



## trccscott (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately the one on the right has a small crack or defect[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are both ABMs, but the tooled ones are sharper cornered and have a different owl on them. We dig them fairly often, but finding a crack free example in the ground is not easily done. Unfortunately, the edges are prone to damage. I have had and sold all sizes to 32 oz, but not lately. BIG "Hooters" bring BIG money.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 27, 2010)

You are correct, Caldigr2.  The 2 wings are AMB.  We only have 1, 2 wing poison and some meds of both types.
 I actually held the largest owl at the last show we were at last year.  Very nice....$1450 nice.  Had to put it back, but it wanted to go home with us, really it did.

 Unfortunately trccscott, I do not have any spare owls to trade.  Our website shows which ones we have.  All our dupes are on the For Sale page.  

 Just did and update to the entire site the other day.  Removed the top frame so people with lower rez monitors had more viewing area, updated some info on a many bottles, added some new acquisitions, updated the Wanted list and reformatted the links page so it's more organized.


----------

